# Martin Kennedy Court case



## Bl69aze (Feb 14, 2019)

https://onlineregistry.lawlink.nsw.gov.au/content/court-lists?fbclid=IwAR2dEk6fK6p7W8Qa8vysvcGIIjph8TnoNR33ietfUPPdHXfRo6PmILNPAug#/detail/20170006796818087101Sentence/martin kennedy







 see u all tomorrow!


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 14, 2019)

10 years , no parole would be nice


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 14, 2019)

I reckon he will get parole and a fine. 
Its all a bit tragic really, certainly doesnt make the hobby look good in anyones eyes.


----------



## BredliFreak (Feb 15, 2019)

What is the context behind this? Maybe I've been living under a rock but what has this guy done?


----------



## motman440 (Feb 15, 2019)

BredliFreak said:


> What is the context behind this? Maybe I've been living under a rock but what has this guy done?



https://www.smh.com.au/national/nsw...-wildlife-smuggling-ring-20180327-p4z6hr.html


----------



## BredliFreak (Feb 15, 2019)

motman440 said:


> https://www.smh.com.au/national/nsw...-wildlife-smuggling-ring-20180327-p4z6hr.html


Disgusting. Here's to hoping the justice system actually enacts justice, and discourage any more would-be smugglers, although I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## Yellowtail (Feb 18, 2019)

Ex-NRL player Martin Kennedy blames 'unfair' doping ban for ...https://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/news/.../81f8ed4167c8e00281c45f71d4063e1a


----------



## Herpetology (Feb 18, 2019)

Paywall


----------



## Yellowtail (Feb 18, 2019)

Sorry just realised it's subscriber only, this is a screenshot of main part, the rest was mostly about how he now disputes his original drugs charges etc.


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Feb 18, 2019)

He's a scumbag and I hope he never sees freedom again. But I know the legal system is worthless and he'll just get a slap on the wrist , he will buy his way out off goal because he is a sports celeb.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 18, 2019)

" Coerced"???? he was coerced by all the $$$$ signs, he is and was a criminal.What did he do wrong??? He killed heaps of native animals with his greed! I hope he gets heaps of gaol time but he will probably get a slap on the wrist because he can afford a big lawyer(or is that spelt liar?).
If I tried to smuggle 1 of my dragons out of the country I would get a bigger sentence than him.
It's people like him contributing to the extinction of native animals, (I know humans,feral animals,so called development((destruction of environment)) etc. do a lot too)


----------



## BrettJ (Apr 24, 2019)

was there a verdict on this case? id like to hear the judgement. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

